# Never change a running system



## planet_fox (16. Nov. 2007)

Schauts mal hier zum thema _Never change a running system_

https://www.adminlife.net/adminlife/never-touch-a-running-system/


----------



## planet_fox (26. Nov. 2007)

„Kaum jemand schätzt meine Arbeit. Lob bekomme ich nur selten - dafür aber richtig Stress, wenn's mal nicht läuft. Objektiv gesehen bin ich für 363 Tage im Jahr gar nicht existent.“
 						Zitat von Joe - Sysadmin



Ich will ja keine werbung machen aber die Filme und so sind echt genial 

sind auch interessante Dinge dabei
http://www.systemhelden.com/


----------

